# Working the Pups



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

The 1-year-old pups are itching to get the season into gear, and both are showing a lot of promise. Here are a few photos of today's field work.

Kaiser:









Sadie:


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## MudInBlood (Apr 10, 2008)

That looks like a deadly duo!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

good looking dogs there. nice pic to.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice lookin hounds! If anyone is wanting to know what dogs in good shape are.... Well thats what you want the beasts to look like..... I like the liver dog, looks like he can pick-em up and put-em down!


----------

